# Propane burner.  Need lower temps!



## smokedowl (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi there!! I have made a small cabinet smoker I’m having trouble finding a burner that will keep my temps low.  I’ve purchased a couple propane burners and can only achieve temps that are 300ish.  If I lower it it goes out.  The regulator I have is 20psi but adjustable.
I’m trying to find a small burner that would let me get steady temps of about 225-250 or even lower for jerky and smoked fish/cheese. 

anyone know if I can buy or even make one?


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 27, 2021)

It sounds like you might need a pipe burner.  Both these suppliers have long versions, but it might give you some ideas on how to source one. 






						Barbeque-Pits-Grills-&-Smokers-BBQ-Accessories-Tejas-Smokers
					

Buy all of your BBQ grills & accessories online. Tejas Smokers manufactures high quality barbeque grills, smoker pits and more. Buy online or contact at [email protected]




					tejassmokers.com
				









						Custom Pipe Burners - Gas Regulators, Safety Valves, Brass Fittings, Low & High Pressure Regulator
					

CustomPipeBurners.com is your source for pipe burners, air mixers, pipe burner venturis, tube burners,  gas regulators, safety valves, brass fittings, low & high pressure regulator.




					custompipeburners.com


----------



## motocrash (Mar 27, 2021)

A picture of the burner would be helpful. First thing that comes to mind is a pic that 

 daveomak
 has posted in the past with nails dropped in some of the burner orifices.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 27, 2021)

Pretty small box. A small personal stove for a cup of coffee would do ya.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes for an interior pic as well as rough dimensions of the box.  Do you have 1 or 2 burners?  Diameter of them?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 28, 2021)

A low pressure adjustable  pressure regulator, needle valve and a modified burner is what you might be looking for.... 
Check out these burners to see what to do...




















  OR.....








Should cut the BTU output in half...

BE SURE the flame is burning in all the holes when lighting...  
You do NOT want raw propane entering your smoker... 
That could kill someone when the smoker explodes...

Man killed when meat smoker explodes
Colleen Kottke, The (Fond du Lac, Wis.) Reporter 4:49 p.m. EST December 15, 2014 

(Photo: The (Fond du Lac, Wis.) Reporter)
TOWN of LAMARTINE, Wis. — A Wisconsin man using a homemade meat smoker to cook turkeys and chickens died when the smoker exploded, police said.
Richard L. Zabel, 55, was found dead Saturday afternoon inside a machine shed.
"The North Fond du Lac Ambulance and Lamartine first responders were called to the scene for the initial report that someone had fallen," said Lt. Cameron McGee of the Fond du Lac County Sheriff's Office. "When investigators arrived on scene, they discovered that a 55-year-old man was dead inside the building."
Zabel, a town of Lamartine man, did not live at the building's location, but lived nearby.
"Evidence indicates that the flame on the LP burner went out and as a result the gas continued to accumulate inside the smoker," McGee said. "And when (Zabel) went to relight the burner, the spark from the lighter caused the gas to explode."
McGee said the force of the explosion caused the heavy duty door of the smoker to blow open, striking Zabel in the head, killing him instantly.
"When something explodes, it's going to blow open at the weakest point which was the door, which was triple-latched," McGee said.
McGee said the smoker was larger and better constructed than most store-bought models.
"It was about 4-feet tall and about 3-feet wide and built really solid, including the door. Someone really put a lot of thought into building this thing," McGee said. "We were told that they had been using it for the past three years without any problems."
The Fond du Lac County Sheriff's Office is investigating the incident.



..


----------



## cmayna (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice pics Dave.  And more importantly,  good safety reminder about propane running without a flame.


----------

